# .327 ???



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey, Ruger guys, what's the latest on the new little Ruger (101?) in .327 mag.? I read an article in one of my gun mags. and it was encouraging. Just checking.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ammo is hard to find. Answer your PM Charlie.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*.327?*

Does the world really need another sub-caliber handgun?

I can't see any reason for it, actually.

I guess others may not agree, so do as you wish!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just curious. Article said it's pretty much equal to the .38+P but it is better (in there opinion) 'cause it will hold 6 rds. rather than the 5 in the J frame S&Ws. I guess it's just kinda' neat 'cause it's new but ammo might be hard to find for a while. I can't really see a need for any new handgun caliber. Oh well.:smt102


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I too am Intrigued Charlie. I like the Gun (SP101) i like the potential of he caliber, and i like "those other 32's. I mean a nice center fire i can use for small game, plinking,defense, and teaching the wife and kids? I am definitely intrigued. Besides, I can feen my penchant for old calibers with it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

OMSBH44 said:


> Does the world really need another sub-caliber handgun?


Would you define for me please what you mean here by sub-caliber? I assume you mean another version of an existing. Yet it isn't quite. It seems to be what the 32 H&R could have been. 
Thanks


----------



## jrdavis44 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have an sp-101 in 327 and like it better than the 357 that I have. I find it to be a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

cool. i keep being drawn back to it, although the charter arms size 327 i like better for carry. but i would probably use this as a "kit gun" so the sp101 would be about right.


----------



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great trail round. I hope they chamber a SA revolver for it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm hoping the Cimarron Arms, Model P Jr. they have 32-20/32h&r cylinders for 1. would love o se the 32 H&R cylinder (if gun sized right) changed o 327 Federal Mag.


----------



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

I would like to shoot one but what I read has me very interested. This would be the ideal set up for my wife's cc. Less kick than a 38 but more punch and 6 shots.


----------

